# My struggle with hypothyroidism and (test results)



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

I've been going through this for two years and still I feel sick. Mentally and physically.
I believe I had hypothyroidism way before I was diagnosed.
I don't want to take forever so Like me summarize it all.
At 19, I started having bad anxiety and shortness of breath and chest pain and extreme fatigue.
I was rushed to the emergency room, because I couldn't breathe.
They ran test, said it was my thyroid, gave me 3 months of pills (75 mcg) and sent me home.
My symptoms got so bad until I had to take some time off from college, and then had a problem with my insurance. So i was off my meds for 1 1/2 months.
Finally, I see a doctor, I was tested in normal range she put me on 275 mcg.
I was telling her, my symptoms she basically tried to prescribe me AD's.
Then, I got fed up with her and ask for a referral so I can deal with someone who's familiar with this.
I took another blood test, I was tested over treated. He put me back on 75 mcg and then I was tested normal. I told him none of my symptoms are getting better, he said I was getting older and etc.
And I really don't know what else to do.
I can't function, my eyes are puffy (i look different)
depression, mood swings, thinning eye brows, dry eyes/dry skin, losing/gaining weight, IBS, brittle nails/hair, irregular periods, memory loss, trouble concetrating, extreme worrying and just feeling out of place, trouble sleeping and tons more. I feel like I'm going senile and just want my old self back and my life back. This is the worst feeling of my life!
TSH 1.716 (0.350-4.500)
FREE T4 1.02 (0.80-1.80)
FREE T3 3.1 (2.3-4.2)
Here are my test results


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Hi Hon:

I'm so sorry you are feeling so bad. :hugs:

Are you treating with an endocrinologist? I think endo's know a lot more about thyroid disease than a regular internal medicine doc. Having a doctor that understands and is knowledgeable is a huge help in getting to the bottom of things.

It sounds like you need to have your thyroid antibodies tested as well. I would ask your doctor for a FULL thyroid panel including testing antibodies. I would also have them do a full CBC blood work up and make sure you aren't lacking vitamins that can also contribute to these symptoms. Your TSH is in "normal" range, but a lot of people with thyroid issues do best when their TSH is below 1.0. A little elevation can wreck a lot of havoc.

Good luck!


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

I was under treatment with a endo, but he wouldn't listen and now I go to a Medical doctor, she did a full panel test..including antibodies and nothing.


----------



## susieintexas (Mar 4, 2012)

I was going to suggest the same thing. With Hashi's ruled out, I have no idea. If it were me I would probably start on an AD for the time being to get me feeling half normal. I had to do it in college. Did she do a CBC? Sometimes Vit deficiencies can cause hair and nail issues. How is your diet? Do you eat enough protein?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Faithfully said:


> I was under treatment with a endo, but he wouldn't listen and now I go to a Medical doctor, she did a full panel test..including antibodies and nothing.


Can you post those results (the antibodies)? Sometimes "normal" isn't always "normal."


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Faithfully said:


> I've been going through this for two years and still I feel sick. Mentally and physically.
> I believe I had hypothyroidism way before I was diagnosed.
> I don't want to take forever so Like me summarize it all.
> At 19, I started having bad anxiety and shortness of breath and chest pain and extreme fatigue.
> ...


Are these tests while on 75 mcg.? And what is the name of your medicine; do you know?

Also, were you "really" on 275 mcg. at one point or is that a typo?

If you are currently on thyroid replacement, you look slightly undermedicated to me. Your doc should bump you up to about 88 mcg., then get labs in 8 weeks to see how that is for you.

Have you had an ultra-sound or any antibodies' tests?


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

@ Andros no, It wasn't a typo.. she put me on 275 and I was really bad sick for about a month and went to an endo and he saw that I was over treated and put me back on 75 mcg.

@joplin and everyone else here is my new results from Wednesday that got in today.
TSH- 1.019
FREE T4- 1.27
FREE T3- 2.5
Thyroglobulin Antibody- 20.0
Thyroid Peroxidase- 10.0


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Faithfully said:


> @ Andros no, It wasn't a typo.. she put me on 275 and I was really bad sick for about a month and went to an endo and he saw that I was over treated and put me back on 75 mcg.


Good Lord. That was completely irresponsible of that doc to put you on 275mcg of levothyroxine so quickly. Just normal dose increases wreak havoc for most folks -- I can't even imagine what 275mcg felt like. Even starting folks on T4 medication they try to begin at 50mcg and work up from there. You must have thought you were losing your marbles! (But don't worry, you're not.)

If you can post the ranges for the respective lab values that would be most excellent. And how long have you been steady on this most recent dose of 75mcg? Days, weeks, or months?

The signs & symptoms you are describing sound very familiar to probably everyone here. You are in good company! Glad you took it upon yourself to find a better doc and one who is more knowledgeable. Just have to keep pressing for more answers and don't let them usher you out the door with AD's just to get you out of their hair. If you feel you want to try them as a short-term trial, that's one thing, but you deserve to have every rock turned over first. AD's should be the last resort, not the first. I'm guessing from your post that you're in your 20s. There is no excuse for this.

"He said I was getting older..." Hmpf, total BS.

hugs6


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

Yes, I've been on them since 19 same dosage 75 mcg , and I've started experiencing these symptoms around the time when I got diagnosed. The depression is by first the worst along with the brain fog, fatigue and memory problems. I was one of the top students in my class and now my grades are failing and i seem very slow. I use to work out, 5x's a week and can barely make it to my mailbox without feeling tired. My skin is having issues as well. Some hair loss, thinning eyebrows and my weight goes up and down for no cause. I'm also having sleeping issues and its so many symptoms..its destroying my life. I was so happy before, but now I'm a totally different person and the doctors are basically not listening and just want to throw me on AD's. But I can't blame them, its how they were taught and what their labs show.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Faithfully said:


> @ Andros no, It wasn't a typo.. she put me on 275 and I was really bad sick for about a month and went to an endo and he saw that I was over treated and put me back on 75 mcg.
> 
> @joplin and everyone else here is my new results from Wednesday that got in today.
> TSH- 1.019
> ...


Wow! That doctor has something wrong w/him/her! You are lucky you did not kick the bucket! Geez!


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

Yeah good thing I knew something wasn't right and asked for a referral to an endo and when he asked her for my last results they told him they "lost" them.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Faithfully said:


> Yeah good thing I knew something wasn't right and asked for a referral to an endo and when he asked her for my last results they told him they "lost" them.


Holy cats!! Thank God you were cognizant enough to know something was askew!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Faithfully said:


> @ Andros no, It wasn't a typo.. she put me on 275 and I was really bad sick for about a month and went to an endo and he saw that I was over treated and put me back on 75 mcg.
> 
> @joplin and everyone else here is my new results from Wednesday that got in today.
> TSH- 1.019
> ...


The presence of Thyroglobulin Antibody and TPO suggests that the next step should be an ultra-sound.

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

@Andros an ultra sound for what? 
My doctor called me the other day and said everything is fine with my thyroid.
And depression could cause the mental and physical symptoms. But I don't understand because I started feeling depressed around the time my thyroid was out whack.
I'm lost.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Faithfully said:



> @Andros an ultra sound for what?
> My doctor called me the other day and said everything is fine with my thyroid.
> And depression could cause the mental and physical symptoms. But I don't understand because I started feeling depressed around the time my thyroid was out whack.
> I'm lost.


I guess you did not read the links. The links are informative. Cancer has to be considered.

Here is info on depression also.

Depression
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=050412&subspec_id=419


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

No, I didn't read but I did now and they're very helpful. And another thing the doctor called today saying I may have rheumatoid arthritis, can i catch a break?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Faithfully said:


> No, I didn't read but I did now and they're very helpful. And another thing the doctor called today saying I may have rheumatoid arthritis, can i catch a break?


You will catch a break!!! Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers for all good things.

It is my humble opinion that getting to the bottom of the thyroid problem should be first on the agenda.

What do you think and also, why does the doctor think arthritis?


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

Hi, Andros
my doctor said I tested positive for rheumatoid arthritis factor test and is referring me to a rheumatologist. I honestly, thought my joint pain and stiffness was coming from my thyroid. But I made an appointment with another doctor who prescribes armour so that turns out right. And its all getting overwhelming, i'm only 22! i should be living life, not going to doctors all the time.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Faithfully said:


> Hi, Andros
> my doctor said I tested positive for rheumatoid arthritis factor test and is referring me to a rheumatologist. I honestly, thought my joint pain and stiffness was coming from my thyroid. But I made an appointment with another doctor who prescribes armour so that turns out right. And its all getting overwhelming, i'm only 22! i should be living life, not going to doctors all the time.


It is entirely possible that treating the thyroid properly will stave off the arthritis. I have Lupus and Sjogren's and I am perfectly fine. Armour is my "only" med and I am a 69 year old very very active woman!

Just lifted and carted 8 40lb. bags of topsoil today. 3 times. Put it on the cart, paid for it, loaded it in the truck and unloaded and stacked when I got home. Everyone at Home Depot knows I don't want help! LOL!!

Positive thinking my dear!! You can do this. We will help!

That's why I say, "Treat the thyroid first and let's see what happens!"


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

I believe that also, I read where its linked and if the thyroid is treated properly..it'll go away. And thanks for the inspiring words, its just hard when you have to go through it alone and The doctors try to belittle you, saying your thyroid is fine, when you know something is off. Very frustrating and I hope I have that much energy when I'm at your age! Wow


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

I have a question, answer if any of you can relate or can give helpful information.
When I'm on levothyroxine I feel terrible. Depression, anxiety, fatigue and a whole list of symptoms. But when I'm off them, I feel better and the symptoms go away.
Sometimes I go off of my meds for sometimes for a week (bad idea i know) but I feel better, more energy and get a break on my symptoms.
One time, when i was first diagnosed I was off them for about 2 months and I tested in normal range. I tried telling my doctor why does the medication make me feel worse and still he just doesn't listen. Maybe I need a medication changed or is it the side effects?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Side effects should be causing all those symptoms you describe. I don't think you're on the right dosage...maybe too much, maybe not enough. The labs you posted point to not quite enough medication. On the other hand, saying you feel better for a week after you stop taking the meds makes me wonder if you're overmedicated.

Maybe you do need to try something else. I don't know...perhaps others will have insights.


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Octavia, I'm trying different doctors, just none won't seem to listen. I know something is off.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Faithfully said:


> I have a question, answer if any of you can relate or can give helpful information.
> When I'm on levothyroxine I feel terrible. Depression, anxiety, fatigue and a whole list of symptoms. But when I'm off them, I feel better and the symptoms go away.
> Sometimes I go off of my meds for sometimes for a week (bad idea i know) but I feel better, more energy and get a break on my symptoms.
> One time, when i was first diagnosed I was off them for about 2 months and I tested in normal range. I tried telling my doctor why does the medication make me feel worse and still he just doesn't listen. Maybe I need a medication changed or is it the side effects?


What is your daily dose of Levothyroxine? What do your labs look like and please include the ranges as different labs use different ranges.


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

TSH- 1.019 (0.350-4.500)
FREE T4- 1.27 (0.80-1.80)
FREE T3- 2.5 (2.3-4.2)
Thyroglobulin Antibody- 20.0 (40.00)
Thyroid Peroxidase- 10.0 (35.0 iu/ml) 
sorry about the confusion


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Faithfully said:


> TSH- 1.019 (0.350-4.500)
> FREE T4- 1.27 (0.80-1.80)
> FREE T3- 2.5 (2.3-4.2)
> Thyroglobulin Antibody- 20.0 (40.00)
> ...


OMG!! You hardly have any FT3; you must feel horrid??? What is your dosage amount of the Levothyroxine???

You might need another doctor who understands this stuff.

Read about the FREE T3 and why it is so important.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
Dr. Woliner
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

Hi Andros I currently take mcg but when I take them I feel horrible.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a few thoughts here. First, any change in hormones upsets the apple cart and can cause symptoms. Your thyroid numbers moving can cause symptoms and it really does take weeks, if not months, for symptoms to settle down again. I don't know if you gave it enough time (a full 8 weeks) on one dose before making any changes. Plus, going on and off meds causes a roller coaster.

Second, maybe a change in meds might help. I was on synthroid in the very beginning and it was a nightmare for me. I could not tolerate it at all and had constant "buzzing" feelings in my chest and stomach. I switched to Armour and would not trade it for anything.

Also, have you ever had a TSI test? High TSI can push you hyper at times and having thyroid meds on top of it can really make you feel awful.


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

I mean I take 75 mcg, I feel absolutely terrible taking them.
My dose hasn't ever changed, I've been on that since diagnosed. I know not taking them can cause problems. But sometimes the depression,memory loss and fatigue is soo bad until I have no choice. I'm still trying to find a doctor who's better and who'll treat me better.


----------



## Faithfully (May 22, 2012)

Ok guys so what exactly should I tell this new endo at the doctor appt coming uo next week??


----------

